# monster storm!



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I live in the Chicago area and we are getting dumped on with snow! We have a blizzard warning up for the next 24 hours. I know this storm is massive and I think lots of you in different states are feeling the effects with maybe an ice/snow mix depending on where you live?? Times like this I am glad Whimsy goes on a pee-pad. 
Stay safe and warm if you are getting this storm!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The storm is headed our way with an anticipated ETA of after midnight. It certainly has been a challenging winter this year and one that has me hankering for a more temperate climate. Arizona is starting to look good to me.

Be careful. You're lucky Whimsy goes on a pee pad. I'm about to deal with heaven knows what with the troops.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

It really is brutal - we have received 20 inches of snow and 6-8 ft. snow drifts. DH shoveled an area for Sissy.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Dangerous Weather*

I'm feeling for you all--that much snow is just awful. In Cincinnati and Hamilton, we have ice coating the driveway with snow due tomorrow. We're not expecting the vast amount you have (I hope). A cousin in Southern Illinois expects 20" by tomorrow. There's no way Keeper can go for a walk---you can't stand up in this. Thank heavens for potty pads although the walks are sorely missed and he's telling us that! Keep safe.

Shirley H.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We're in between waves right now... It snowed all day, for a total of about 8-10". Now it has stopped, but it's supposed to start again before midnight, and snow straight through the day tomorrow, at times coming down at more than an inch per hour. Ho much depth we get depends a lot on the snow line... we are in the area that MIGHT change to freezing rain for part of the time or might not. I'm not sure which is worse!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Is it too late to start getting in the Christmas spirit?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Be safe, guys!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Be careful and stay inside, if possible! All we're getting down here is rain!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah in southwestern Ontario , we're supposed to get it starting midnight. and into noon tomorrow. Up to a foot is called for with big winds. Winter sucks. Geri , if you see anything interesting in Arizona, let me know.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

We are under a blizzard warning, too. We'll see how this potty thing goes tomorrow. I have some pee pads if we need them. My daughter has a snow day at Michigan State University-guess the third time in 161 years! Every one stay safe and warm.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Here we've have some freezing icy rain. Very cold and slippery!! After midnight it's suppose to get worse. I'm dreading what the morning will look like. I say we all just stay at home all warm and cozy and chat all day!!! :tea:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, to all our extended family out there, stay safe and warm. I'm just waiting for winter to blow over.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

As much as a pain that snow is, I hate the ice storms even more. They said we can get up to an inch of ice by tomorrow a.m. The news people said less than an inch can bring down power lines and trees. The mountains of snow will be here until June at this rate.

Be safe and don't go out of the house. I hope they close work.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Please be safe everyone! I think the ice is the scary!!!! We have only had ice load once since I have lived here. I hope every keeps their power.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Freezing rain is UGLY - very dangerous! I would take the snow over that any day, I think. Have been thinking of you all in the path of this storm. *I hope you all will stay safe!* My son, who lives in Mt., had minus 40F temps overnight last night. It is supposed to warm up there soon.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

We are under a blizzard warning too. It's now sleeting in massive amounts and freezing rain and more snow expected overnight. My boys do not use a pee pad.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope you all have everything you need to stay warm and safe.
We have not had a big snow storm in a few years but when it does are news station has nothing else on even when we just have a few inches. we spend hours and hours watching cars sliding down hills. A lot of folks do not know how to drive in the snow here so we have tragic jams everywhere.
Again stay warm


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> I hope you all have everything you need to stay warm and safe.
> We have not had a big snow storm in a few years but when it does are news station has nothing else on even when we just have a few inches. we spend hours and hours watching cars sliding down hills. A lot of folks do not know how to drive in the snow here so we have tragic jams everywhere.
> Again stay warm


Yes, and the news people all travel to some 'dangerous' site - like a bridge or at the bottom of a hill with the cars sliding down behind them so that they can be filmed 'putting their lives on the line', telling us all how dangerous it is and to stay home. UGH!


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

I know I'm a Southern wimp but I've been snowed in twice this winter and hated it. I hope all of my Northern Havanese friends get through this winter weather safe and warm. Do your pups have cabin fever too? I feel terrible that we haven't gone on long walks but it has been so cold in Tennessee that I've just been throwing the ball in the house for exercise and Javy's been using the litter box. If I win the lottery, I'm buying a home in the Caribbean!


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Negative 12 degrees here today. Very little new snow. Luci still wanted to go outdoors but didn't stay long. I noticed that the scratching to get in seemed a little more frantic!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack is having a Marvelous snow day. The kids at home = more people to take him out to play in the snow! Same thing tomorrow. sigh...

Doesn't seem to affect him at all. The first thing he does is bury his entire head into snow bank. Later it is great fun to drag his belly through the deep snow. The snowballs stuck to his... um.. private parts are a bonus? weird dog.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I stopped by to make a post to see how everyone was faring but I see someone beat me to it...lol. This has been quite the winter...hope everyone stays warm and safe including the dogs of course. We aren't expecting any more snow but it has been cold the last few days, -44 celsius yesterday morning. Needless to say our runs are pretty short, my husband plowed us a bit of a running track with the tractor so we've been going out at least once a day so they can burn off some steam...so not used to being indoors this much.  Think warm thoughts!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kati said:


> I know I'm a Southern wimp but I've been snowed in twice this winter and hated it. I hope all of my Northern Havanese friends get through this winter weather safe and warm. Do your pups have cabin fever too? I feel terrible that we haven't gone on long walks but it has been so cold in Tennessee that I've just been throwing the ball in the house for exercise and Javy's been using the litter box. If I win the lottery, I'm buying a home in the Caribbean!


Kodi goes out a couple of times a day to RLH around the loopy paths DH makes for him. We also go to classes 3 days a week, and I try to take him with me everywhere I can. Between that and a few wild games of fetch and tug, he seems to have adapted better to the winter than I have!<g>


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Anne streeter said:


> Negative 12 degrees here today. Very little new snow. Luci still wanted to go outdoors but didn't stay long. I noticed that the scratching to get in seemed a little more frantic!


Yeah, in the below zero weather, Kodi went out, got done with business as quickly as possible and came rushing back in. Snow is fine, but that bitter cold is too much, even with a coat on. (and I agree with him completely!!!<g>)


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*One Stubborn Havanese*

Karen,

At least Kodi will go out and do his business and run in. Keeper, being a real creature of habit, wants his walk to the corner to his favorite spot and that's not been possible until this morning when DH finally braved the remaining ice.
Of course, Keeper did his business with a look that said 'why didn't you take me before'. We lost power last night from 10:30 - 4:30 and were worried about his being warm enough. Just terrible weather. Today no snow (yet) but awful winds.

I see on CNN that Lake Shore Drive in Chicago was closed due to 25 foot waves off the Lake--yikes. They were rescuing people in cars via snowmobile.

We want Spring.

Shirley and Keeper


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm worried about the power today. it has changed over to rain, but it's still only 25F... AND it was in the teens over night. That means everything is going to ice over. We live WAY back from the street, and our power lines have to go that whole distance. If we loose those...

I've got the heat up high, and we DO have a gas fireplace, which can keep most of the downstairs warm. My stove is gas too, so we can still cook, at least on the stove top. But it could be miserable! I'm really hoping it changes back to snow again soon!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Last night I could only open the back door enough to reach the shovel then had to push snow out of the way with the shovel and that one arm enough to get the door open for the boys to go out and do their business before we went to bed. After I could get out I shoveled off a patch on the deck for them and they looked at me like "we're suppose to do what where?!?!?"

This morning you couldn't even tell I had shoveled off on the deck. Took me two trips out to make a path the width of the shovel so they could get off the deck to go. I have drifts in my yard at least knee to waist deep (I'm 5'6") and I don't live in a rural area. Can't get to the garage to get the snowblower out until I shovel a path to the garage. 17 inches of snow and monster drifts mean almost everything around here is closed. 

Hopefully, with a couple more shovel trips I can make it to the garage and then snow blow them off a spot to use. Wind chills are below zero already and tonight the actual temp is to be -12 so you cant stay out too long shoveling.

Today I'm kind of wishing I would have trained them to use pee pads inside.:frusty:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Indianapolis got freezing rain, then sleet, then more freezing rain, then snow. Indianapolis was very lucky as the heavier snow belt passed north of us. We've got a couple inches of snow on top of the ice, but escaped being buried....

The wind is so strong its blown the snow off the ice in the back yard, and piled it up against the fence leaving the yard a sheet of ice. Daisy and Beau look so cute trying to skate around out there. They still want to go out - but can't "sniff out" their favorite spots to go. They circle around the yard endlessly looking for an acceptable spot to go.....

My son made it safely into the fire station to report on shift this morning. One of my daughter's lost power over night. They wore sweats to bed and piled on blankets. She just called to say they got their power back on....

Stay safe! Stay warm!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Hoping It's Almost OVER*

Karen, Kim and Lynda.

Illinois and Indiana have been hit hard for sure. We heard one inch of actual ice in Indianapolis. There was a fatality on the Lake Shore in Chicago when someone insisted on watching the huge waves--too sad.

Karen, I hope you don't get ice that knocks down power lines--that's what happened here last night. The gas fireplace is a real help, but DH doesn't like to run it when we are sleeping--not that there was much of that last night!

I got up at 4:30 when the power came back on and Keeper wanted up. He was so off his potty schedule. I will probably fall asleep during dinner--if I can stay awake long enough to fix it.

Shirley


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, the sun is out this afternoon and Chicago and the burbs are plowing out the streets. Not much open at all today.I think the official snow total was 20 inches at Ohare Airport. Tomorrow by this time everything will be back to normal...It is going to take forever tho for this snow to melt in the spring.


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

Sheesh! I feel sorry for y'all! My local friends on facebook has been complaining because its 29 degrees here today. Some people even called in to work, no snow, no ice, just cold. The power company has been "cycling" the grid and turning off the power in different parts of town for 15 min at a time and everyone is having a fit. I mean really, its going to be 61 on Sunday, I think we can tough it out. Thanks for the reality check. Thats what I love about the internet, it really gives you a glimpse into how other people live. Stay warm...


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Today we had rain with a lot of ice. I went out to my car this morning and it was allll ice and so frozen that my door would NOT open. My scraper for the car was inside the car :doh: It took 20 minutes of the remote start to kick in and a lot of pulling on the door lol. Then an additional 20 cleaning all the ice. It was crazy I was ready to go back inside and stay home! 

I would also agree about having snow rather then the sleet and ice. So dangerous! It sounds like a few places got a crazy amount of snow...any pictures?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

come and sit on my garden bench for a bit. Hmmm.... you only see the back of the bench you say??? well... the seat is under there somewhere!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I feel for you guys. We just went through it, but this one missed us....phew!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We lucked out here. We did get freezing rain which left everything icy, but then it rained. We're supposed to get more snow on Saturday.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack just discovered he can run on top of the snow crust without falling through. No more little paths for him. He has the _whole_ backyard again.... and Nessie can't follow... muhahahaha!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I feel for you guys. We just went through it, but this one missed us....phew!


Yeah Linda , we got away easy. Only half the snow they were calling for. One good thing though is that our famous groundhog Wiarton Willie didn't see his shadow, so that means an early spring :whoo: Did your groundhog see his is in PA. ?What's his name again , something Phil.?


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

whimsy said:


> come and sit on my garden bench for a bit. Hmmm.... you only see the back of the bench you say??? well... the seat is under there somewhere!!


Good photo...ack, hope it melts soon.


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

whimsy said:


> I live in the Chicago area and we are getting dumped on with snow! We have a blizzard warning up for the next 24 hours. I know this storm is massive and I think lots of you in different states are feeling the effects with maybe an ice/snow mix depending on where you live?? Times like this I am glad Whimsy goes on a pee-pad.
> Stay safe and warm if you are getting this storm!


I too live in the Chicago area (Northwest burbs). We will be bringing our baby girl home in about 4 weeks. I've been struggling with making the decision of wether to potty train indoors or outdoors. Having lived through this recent blizzard and now preparing for sub-zero temps, I am really leaning towards the "indoor potty" option. Wednesday morning, we had to exit the house through our garage, walk through a foot and a half of snow to our front porch,, so we could remove the snow that had completely barricaded our front door!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hartnurse said:


> I too live in the Chicago area (Northwest burbs). We will be bringing our baby girl home in about 4 weeks. I've been struggling with making the decision of wether to potty train indoors or outdoors. Having lived through this recent blizzard and now preparing for sub-zero temps, I am really leaning towards the "indoor potty" option. Wednesday morning, we had to exit the house through our garage, walk through a foot and a half of snow to our front porch,, so we could remove the snow that had completely barricaded our front door!!


I'[d go for indoor AND outdoor options. Once they learn where "not" to go, they often start gravitating toward wanting to go outside without any help from you. In the mean time, you have a back-up plan for bad weather, travel, and when you need to be away from home for longer than your pup can comfortably hold it!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The birdies are out and queuing up for the bird feeder. Here is a cardinal in our iced-over cherry tree.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We have a dog door but when we leave we close it. I always leave papers down in the back hall by the dog door if we are going to be gone most of the day and my dogs will use them if need be. They do like the out doors best.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> The birdies are out and queuing up for the bird feeder. Here is a cardinal in our iced-over cherry tree.


 That is a beautiful photo. I do not think we have cardinals here althoug it would not be the first time I have been wrong.
Our news showed Chicago someone made a huge snowman the buttons on his shirt were made out of tires. We also saw all the usual car slides.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> The birdies are out and queuing up for the bird feeder. Here is a cardinal in our iced-over cherry tree.


Pretty, Pam!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool photo, Pam! The cardinal is so pretty! I have NEVER seen a cardinal 'in the real'. When my son got married in Michigan, I was so hoping I would as they said they had cardinals there, but I wasn't fortunate enough. Did get to see fireflies/lightning bugs (or whatever they are called) in Minnesota though.  That was a first.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We have 2 Cardinal pairs that visit our feeders. Here is the female. I adore the little tufted titmice and chickadees. They are my favorites.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> We have 2 Cardinal pairs that visit our feeders. Here is the female. I adore the little tufted titmice and chickadees. They are my favorites.


The titmice are my favorites too, even though the cardinals are more colorful. And I love the way the nuthatches creep up and down the trees. Another favorite winter bird of mine are the cedar waxwings. They don't always come, but when they do, we'll have a whole flock in the yard for a day or two. We have a mountain ash, and they are attracted to the berries.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The cardinal makes such a bright spot in such a dreary landscape!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Indoor - Outdoor*

The indoor/outdoor option is ideal. Bringing home a puppy in February pretty much insures that you have to do some potty pad anyway. We got Keeper on Feb. 1 and it was about 20 degrees outside--just too cold for a 10-week old puppy.

Now, for this little guy's quirks. He will use the indoor potty pad faithfully if he needs to go and no one takes him out; however he will ask to be taken out first.

Great idea for travel, Karen, except that Keeper refuses to use the pad in a hotel room. He won't do anything in the room but has to be taken out. Several weeks ago at a show in Akron this was a BIG problem with an icy area outside the hotel. So who knows how it will end up, but I've been very, very grateful for the potty pads on an 8 degree morning.

Shirley


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pretty pictures! Stay safe everyone. We're actually running our a/c now!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> The indoor/outdoor option is ideal. Bringing home a puppy in February pretty much insures that you have to do some potty pad anyway. We got Keeper on Feb. 1 and it was about 20 degrees outside--just too cold for a 10-week old puppy.
> 
> Now, for this little guy's quirks. He will use the indoor potty pad faithfully if he needs to go and no one takes him out; however he will ask to be taken out first.
> 
> ...


The only time Kodi will use it away from home is first thing in the morning, when we take longer to get our clothes on than he wants to wait.<g> The advantage there is that we can all go back to bed again!<g>


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> Pretty pictures! Stay safe everyone. We're actually running our a/c now!


 Oh thanks, go ahead. Rub it in!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Trust me-there are pros and cons for both of our locales.


----------

